# Show us your tattoo!



## hazmat (Jan 3, 2003)

Since Miss Giaguara showed us hers, show us yours.  Here is mine.  I did it 12 years ago, and think the color has held amazingly well.  It's deeper in person, as well.  It was done by Marcus Pacheco in his early days in Brooklyn, NY.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 3, 2003)

Hehehe...

Uh, i forgot where (in what thread) was mine but 
here
and 





those shots that are not in the page   somewhere... hehe.. just don't try to see it from the page with winblows...   ...


----------



## Sogni (Jan 3, 2003)

No tatts, but I do have a collection of scars - and they tell a better story! Well - the ones I can talk about anyway! heh


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 3, 2003)

heh.. c'mon sogni show us your scars...  u think u have more than me?


----------



## RacerX (Jan 3, 2003)

Okay, so here is my arm band. It is placed just higher than where most of my short sleeve shirts fall so clients dont see it while I'm working. Ive had it for about 5 years, it is based on the insignia for the Spacing Guild Mental and Physical training school which emphasized pure mathematics (from the Dune series).


----------



## Shifting (Jan 4, 2003)

why not.

right forearm.

http://www.blackoutrocks.com/images/bio/tat.jpg


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 4, 2003)

Un, Shift... what's written in it?


----------



## themacko (Jan 4, 2003)

I've got one on my ankle.




And here's my roommate's ... you may recognize it.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 4, 2003)

Giaguara, I'm not claiming to have more of anything than anyone.  

Aight, no tats - but here are my scars: 
From oldest to newest as far as I can remember...
* [ Head ]* - Bad childhood experience which I refuse to talk about. Something very bad happened to a 6 year old (me). 
* [ Left Arm ]* - What's left of a serious burn - almost invisible now. Don't remember how it happened.
* [ Right Arm ]* - Got stabbed while protecting a girl from a lunatic.
* [ Left Hand ]*- Got stabbed AGAIN taking knife away from the SAME lunatic protecting the SAME girl, it's right of the line, almost looks natural. 
Hey, at least I learned how to disarm a knife-wielding lunatic with minimal damage to myself! LOL 

And finally,
Picture taken today for this post of my * [ Ankle Surgery ]* and my new * [ Hardware ]*. 

I remember having other scars, but I can't seem to find them now (need a body-length mirror to find them, dont have one), and I don't remember how any of the others happened.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> I've got one on my ankle.


I've been kinda thinking, if the scar from my surgery disapears - to get one of skin tearing away at the ankle with metal showing through - ala Terminator. 



> And here's my roommate's ... you may recognize it.



And here I figured if you had a Tat, you'd have that one!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 4, 2003)

heh, your ankle is impressive  ... i hope my right ankle won't have to have anything like that .. uh .. i'm not putting my scars online but ... hmm.. i have similar or worse in my head, i got in when i was 7 (and then became a medical case study, how nice) .. nice scars in my right arm (so i wear long sleeves often in summer too), 3 permanent scars in my left hand, then my right leg has a nice burned sign from a bmw exhaust pipe ... then the ankle has some scars from when it was broken .. and a lot more less invisible variably distributed ...


----------



## hazmat (Jan 5, 2003)

A lot of people get tattoos on top of scars.  Since it's textured, you can really be creative with it.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 5, 2003)

uh ... no tattoos over my scars plz .. most of them are in too visible places.. and the rest are in too stupid places to put tattoos in them


----------



## themacko (Jan 5, 2003)

Most of my scars are on my knees and shins .. no tattoos there please!


----------



## hazmat (Jan 5, 2003)

Only significant scar I have is on my left index finger.  My PC is all SCSI.  In '97 drives were even more expensive, so I got this 3.9 gig 5.25" full height Seagate drive for it.  It's a full tower that I built myself.  So the only way to get this huge drive in was through the front, so I had to pop the drive bay panels out from the inside, because of the tabs.  I also had to take out the metal cage panels in the bays.  So I am trying to get one of the plastic tabs pressed in, and it finally pops out.  I go around to get it and see little red spots on it.  Huh?  Look at my finger and it is covered in blood.  I totally sliced it open along a sharp metal edge, a flap sort of hanging.  Nothing that would fall off, but nasty nonetheless.  So my friend gets there, who was picking me up to see a movie, Contact.  I show him and say I think we need to stop by the emergency room.  We go and in the ~1.5" length of this gash, I get 9 stitches.  It was bad.  So they give me pain killers and send me off on my way.  We even made the movie!  And after the two of us taking some of the pain killers, the movie was pretty good.


----------



## acidtuch10 (Jan 7, 2003)

heres my tats..... 

http://geocities.com/kiazer2002/web/tats/tats_01.htm


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 10, 2003)

Quite the set of tattoos you got there acidtuch.  I love the Apple on the bum there Giaguara  
I don't have any tattoos yet, cause I'm not yet 18 and my mom would kill me, just figure I'll come back from college with two of em and she'll live with it.  I want to get an Apple and a Tux on oposite limbs (don't know where yet, either ankles or upper arms).


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 10, 2003)

Haha Johnny! Some friends asked why i didnt have a penguin tattoo... How about the Mac on Linux logo for you? That looks kewl ...


----------



## Jason (Jan 11, 2003)

hmm tanlines... erm apple logo 

all i have is a nice scar on my knee... im planning on getting roses tatooed on my back sometime


----------



## Trim1 (Jan 11, 2003)

Here are mine, I'm a tattooer myself. See what Macs can do to your gut! ;P

http://custom-electric-1.com/gallery/Gallery1/tim


----------



## edX (Jan 11, 2003)

nice Trim! so are the rest of the gallery your work or someone else's? pretty impressive art.


----------



## Trim1 (Jan 11, 2003)

Those  are by Art Escobar He did my arms and taught me many things about tattooing.


----------



## edX (Jan 11, 2003)

do you have a viewable collection of your work to share?


----------



## Trim1 (Jan 11, 2003)

no web page yet .  can you send me an email or pm with setup instructions for adding picture/s to my info sidebar?


----------



## hazmat (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trim1 _
> *Here are mine, I'm a tattooer myself. See what Macs can do to your gut! ;P
> 
> http://custom-electric-1.com/gallery/Gallery1/tim *



Cool.  So I guess you know who Marcus Pacheco is, who did mine?


----------



## Trim1 (Jan 12, 2003)

he's very good.


----------



## hazmat (Jan 12, 2003)

Yeah he is.  This was done in Jan. '91, within a month or so before he moved out to San Francisco and opened Primal Urge.  I saw his work progress in magazines to simply amazing stuff.  I guess you can see early touches of his signature shading in my scarab.  What's incredible is that the tattoo took three hours and he charged me $80.  But that was a long time ago.   Super nice guy and I'm glad to see he's done well.


----------



## Shifting (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Un, Shift... what's written in it?  *



sorry it took me a week to answer.

it's japanese kanji....says "endless nightmare".

just ask any of my ex's, it's 100% true. :lol:


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 12, 2003)

Shift, probably i'd have something like &#12450;&#12483;&#12503;&#12523; if i would have anytihng written ...


----------



## Shifting (Jan 12, 2003)

uh..... :tries to read that:

a- something -ru?

i took a year of japanese in high school.  so i can read most hiragana & katakana, and some kanji, but i don't know what any of it means.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 12, 2003)

Uh nope shift ...


----------



## Shifting (Jan 12, 2003)

i was hinting at this:  tell me what it means!

and the romanizied japanese too, so i can re-learn some katakana too. 

i knew i was wrong (it was obvious, i only got maybe two of three characters) so throw me a bone, huh?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 12, 2003)

That was my first word in japanese ...


----------



## Shifting (Jan 12, 2003)

hints are no help. 
even my japanese - engish dictionary is no good.

wish i had one of those old katakana - english tables handy...

time for bed.  do me a favor and post an answer in the next 12 hours?   you made my brain hurt.


----------



## hazmat (Jan 12, 2003)

Hint: SheRlock. 

Note edit above.... :-/


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 12, 2003)

Shelock? Melock? Sherlock?


----------



## Jason (Jan 12, 2003)

Aapuru

&#12450;&#12483;&#12503;&#12523;

basically a japanese phonetics way of saying apple


----------



## hazmat (Jan 12, 2003)

Hmmm, I pasted that Japanese into Sherlock and it said "Apple".


----------



## Jason (Jan 12, 2003)

too bad it doesnt give it to you in romanized japanese eh?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 12, 2003)

rin-go!


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 14, 2003)

Man I want to learn Japanese


----------



## Shifting (Jan 14, 2003)

Aapuru!  :lol:

should've figured that one out...obvious around here.

well, two of three ain't bad.  er, of four i guess.  i knew the A and Ru.

reading katakana is one thing i'm bad at.  hiragana is easy though....for example, Jason's sig says:

watashi wa kirei desu nee

er, that's not totally right, but i can't seem to type out the line that should be over the E in "ne". 

of course, i have no clue what that means.....er...."i am...." something.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 14, 2003)

Hey i think we need a "learn Japanese" - thread here... i want to learn more!


----------



## Shifting (Jan 14, 2003)

yes that would be good.  wish i'd paid more attention in high school.


----------



## PCSMASHER (Apr 7, 2003)

damn... i have been under a rock... ok... heres the tatts and a new one that i will be gettin on my back soon


----------



## PCSMASHER (Apr 7, 2003)

grrrrrrrrr..... i didnt load the other... damnit...lol

this will be the newest addition on my back... 

the 3 symbols from left to right are..... strength, the year of the rabbit, and power


----------

